# Rules & Regulations for "on call" Doctors



## armen (Apr 28, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about rules and regulations for "on call" doctors? Let's say Dr was on call and did a surgery, is he required to provide follow up care as well and for how long? Thanks!


----------



## fami (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi,
Where was the place of service?
If he has office - can see the pt.


----------



## armen (Apr 30, 2012)

fami said:


> Hi,
> Where was the place of service?
> If he has office - can see the pt.



Place of service is ED, Dr has an office but the question is not can he or can not see the patient. The question is is he required to see them after ED visit in his office or not?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 4, 2012)

*Does procedure have global period?*

If the procedure performed in the ED has a global period then he must either 
1) see the patient for post-op follow-up
2) code the procedure with a -54 modifier and refer the patient to another physician for post-op care (that physician will use the same surgical procedure code with a -55 modifier).

Hope that helps

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## armen (May 10, 2012)

thanks a lot!


----------

